# Lots of units causes lag



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone could tell me why my comp lags when lots of units/towers are running at same time?
Like if playing Warcraft 3: TFT, with lots of units/towers attacking it starts lagging alot. Or Saint's Row 3 when flying and there are lots of buildings, it lags as well.

OS: Win 7 64-bit
Graphics: GeForce GTX 570 (NVidia drivers up-to-date)
RAM: 6GB
Stable internet: 30/30
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 630, 2,8GHz (quad-core)
DirectX: 11
Mouse: Razer DeathAdder (probably irrelevant, but did cause lag problems for HOMM: VI for having too high DPI - lol)
Power supply: Seasonic S12II-620 80 Bronze 620W

I want to know what part is causing this, because I played with a friend, with the pc: Computer, and she didn't lag the slightest, while i was getting quite heavy lags.

Any help is appreciated


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 10, 2012)

What power supply do you have?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 10, 2012)

Had some troubles finding it, but this is what i gathered:

Power supply: Seasonic S12II-620 80 Bronze 620W


----------



## johnb35 (Apr 11, 2012)

That should be plenty strong enough to push the video card.  Are you using the latest drivers?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm quite sure, i update graphic drivers yesterday. Perhaps other drivers might not be up-to-date since when i find a program for updating drivers, something mess up because of updating sound driver or something like that.
Is there any program you could recommend for updating (ALL) drivers? Then i'll go ahead and give it a shot


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 19, 2012)

Still waiting for reply, anyone?


----------



## FuryRosewood (Apr 20, 2012)

are power saving features allowing the gpu to go to full performance?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 20, 2012)

It is set to high performance


----------



## jonnyp11 (Apr 20, 2012)

only other thing coming to mind is the processor, which although it isn't a great gaming one, it should still be able to do plenty well in those games. You do have both pci-e power cables in correct?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 20, 2012)

I think so. Can the be plugged uncorrectly ?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 21, 2012)

Now it's probably just a question of desperation, but could the 6mb of ram be too low for lots of objects, or the monitor? >.< I really want to solve this problem ._.


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 21, 2012)

That kind of processing power is related to the speed of the drawing in the game.  This particular task is handled by the CPU.  You will notice during these times your CPU is maxed.  2.8GHz is slow these days and the IRC for AMD CPU's are not great.  You will get improvement by overclocking your cpu.

One thing you can try to do is to use the nvidia control panel 3D settings for the games you lag in to increase the number of pre-rendered frames.  This will put more of the workload on the GPU rather than the slower, less effective CPU.  Experiment with that.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 21, 2012)

Ugh, I gotta be honest and say I have no experience with overclocking at all, but I'll try out the Nvidia settings and see if it helps anything at all.
I'll inform you how it goes with the Nvidia settings.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 21, 2012)

FPS still seem to get pretty low though i set the Nvidia settings to max (8 pre-rendered) :/


----------



## Okedokey (Apr 22, 2012)

Yeah hey mate, as I thought, its not going to be a miracle improvement.  At the end of the day, you should do some benchmarking using your games and synthetic benchmarks such as 3DMark11.

Learn how to properly overclock that CPU and motherboard and you will probably get a big boost.  You need to to it incrementally and slowly, monitoring temperatures with software and testing effectiveness with the benchmarks and games.

I think you will find you could get that CPU easily to 3GHz which may make an improvement but google your CPU and board overclocking and you will see what is achievable.

Essentially your CPU is bottlenecking during particle physics requests in game.  You could confirm this view by turning of post processing and turn down setttings to medium and see what your FPS does.  You may find that turning off one simple setting will increase your FPS by 10 or so.


----------



## linkin (Apr 22, 2012)

VpS_Serenity said:


> FPS still seem to get pretty low though i set the Nvidia settings to max (8 pre-rendered) :/



More pre-rendered frames means more input lag. Set the option to 0 or 1 and see how you go.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Apr 22, 2012)

I tried to set the pre-rendered frames to 0, and the lowest i got so far is about 7 FPS, yet it was kinda playable, it wasn't like the game stucked up for couple of seconds before changing frame.
The load time of the map i tested, i usually have 7-8 sec load time, after changing settings i got it all the way down to 5.58 seconds, so it did improve in some way. But i probably need to overclock the cpu or something to increase the fps any further, right?

Honestly i have no clue what I should do with the 3DMark11, and overclocking the CPU, could you perhaps tell me how or do you know a good tutorial? The ones i found didn't do much but lead back to benchmark tests.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 1, 2012)

Still didn't solve my problem with lots of units causing lag.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 4, 2012)

This has gotten quite annoying, I wanted to warm up for Diablo 3, by playing Diablo 2, and even in Diablo 2 when quite some monsters enter screen, it lags, and that's a game with very low requirements, so something is very wrong with some part, that causes lag in any game with lots of creeps/monsters. I don't want to experience this in the upcoming Diablo 3, so if anyone could help me before the release, i'd be very pleased


----------



## Okedokey (May 6, 2012)

Mate your CPU isn't up to scratch, not a lot you can do besides OC or platform upgrade.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 7, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Mate your CPU isn't up to scratch, not a lot you can do besides OC or platform upgrade.



Maybe it's not up to date (about a year old), but if even a game like Diablo 2 lags with lots of units, then there's something totally wrong.


----------



## Okedokey (May 7, 2012)

Not really mate, its a $100 CPU at new, low IPC, slow core, and only 2 cores (in most games) will be usable.  Its simply not powerful enough to prevent the 'lowest' FPS spikes which make the game at times unplayable.  It may average 40FPS but if it drops to 8FPS for a few seconds everytime it needs to call a new texture or physics routine of the hdd, its not good enough.

The good news is that you can overclock that CPU to around 4GHz with the right cooling, but to be honest, its the weakest link in your machine by far and you may get better results by putting in the best chip that your board accepts.

But the best way to test it is to ensure you have defragd your hard drive (to remove some of that lag), use readyboost where you don't have an SSD, and overclock your CPU, start at 3.0GHz and test from there.  Watch the temps.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 7, 2012)

I doubled the Virtual Memory if that's what you mean by readyboost.
Again, i have absolutely no experience with overclocking, and i probably don't have any special cooling system designed for overclocking. Also i'm not aware of which software are recommended for overclocking the CPU, but I could give it a shot if you could tell me the softwares and which temperature the CPU may not exceed.

Oh, and I have a mate with less CPU GHz than me, and he runs the games smoothly even with higher amounts of monsters, which doesn't make any sense to me of what you're telling about the CPU speed for games.


----------



## wolfeking (May 7, 2012)

for overclocking you want to do it through the BIOS, not with a program. 

And your mate, he may have a different CPU than you. Put it like this, its not all about the GHz speed. For example, a Pentium 3 @ 1.3 GHz would do less than a single core Celeron (SB) at 1GHz even though it is faster clocked. It has more to do with the architecture than the speed.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 7, 2012)

I just thought there might be some services or programs that could clear up some of the used speed or something to improve the performance.

Why do people talk so much about overclocking software when you recommend doing it through the BIOS?

I've done some research on new CPU which i might consider buying, and I want to know your opinions on those:

- Intel Core i5-2500K / 3.3 GHz (about $260)
- AMD Athlon II X4 645 3.1 GHz 95W AM3 (about $140)
- AMD Phenom II X4 3.4 GHz Black edition 125W (about $131)


----------



## Okedokey (May 10, 2012)

Just to be sure, you will need a CPU that is compatiable with your motherboard.  Two of the above are not.

Tell us what motherboard you have.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 10, 2012)

I thought I posted it already, but that was in another thread, here it is.

Motherboard: NVIDIA nForce 720a


----------



## Okedokey (May 10, 2012)

Please download PC Wizard from my sig and install it.  Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click Ok.  Copy the text out of that file and post it in this thread.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 10, 2012)

I'll do it later today when i get home on my stationary


----------



## Hyper-Threaded (May 10, 2012)

Diablo 2 system requirements are like 16mb ram and pentuim 233mhz prossesor it may be somethin else if hes lagging on this.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 10, 2012)

Hyper-Threaded said:


> Diablo 2 system requirements are like 16mb ram and pentuim 233mhz prossesor it may be somethin else if hes lagging on this.



Yea, this part confused me as well when i experienced lag in Diablo 2 :/.. Can't believe the processor isn't good enough to play Diablo 2 O_O


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 10, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Please download PC Wizard from my sig and install it.  Run it and go to FILE, SAVE AS and click Ok.  Copy the text out of that file and post it in this thread.



Here you go:

Mainboard : PEGATRON CORPORATION VIOLET6
Chipset : nVidia nForce 720a
Processor : AMD Athlon II X4 630 @ 2800MHz
Physical Memory : 6144MB (3 x 2048 DDR3-SDRAM )
Video Card : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 570
Hard Disk : Seagate ST310005 20AS SCSI Disk Device (1000GB)
Hard Disk : Western Digital WD10 EARS-00Y5B1 SCSI Disk Device (1000GB)
CD-Rom Drive : DCVGLG L2BOP2R SCSI CdRom Device
CD-Rom Drive : hp CDDVDW TS-H653R SCSI CdRom Device
Monitor Type : CMC 17" AD - 17 inches
Network Card : Nvidia MCP77 Ethernet
Operating System : Windows 7 Home Premium Home Edition Media Center 6.01.7601 Service Pack 1 (64-bit)
DirectX : Version 11.00
Windows Performance Index : 5.9 on 7.9


----------



## ayan (May 10, 2012)

Some games are just bad implemented. For example, i made a simple platformer game that lagged. Here's why:

Your graphic processor, processes images. that means to shade pixels if needed, or bighten them up. I wanted to implement a lighting system, so i had to brighten/dim the pixels. That meant, that i processed the image once to cast the lighting in the room. After that, for each object in the room, i calculated the shadow trajectory.  Now for some math calculations. 
The game ran on 60 fps. Each frame, i processed the image once for the light, and then once for each object in the room. If i had 10 objects in the room, that meant 10 + 1 image processing. 
60 fps times 11 = 660 image processings per second. 
The graphic processor alows you max. 64 arithmetic instructions per pixel. I used about 60.  
An image has 1024 x 800 = 819200 pixels. 
819200 pixels times 60 arithmetic instructions for each = 49 152 000 arithmetic calculations per image. 
Now remember i had 660 image procecessed per second, that means i used 32 440 320 000 arithmetic instructions per second. 32.5 billion arithmetic calculations per second is very much even for your awesome pc!. And remember that those were purely for the lighting system! . Your pc has to calculate also the rest of the game...  


Also, when it comes to mmo, there's a whole lot of data to download, about many many players. Maybe your bandwidth is not big enough


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 10, 2012)

My bandwidth is 30/30, should be more than enough. Diablo 2 on old computers run flawlessly, so why would a much better computer run it worse than an old computer? Again with warcraft 3, some play it with lots of objects flawlessly without having a super computer, while it turns into huge lag for me. It can even manage to hit 0 fps sometimes, that's not very cool.


----------



## StrangleHold (May 10, 2012)

Yeah, theres something else going on, if it lagging on Diablo 2 .


----------



## Okedokey (May 12, 2012)

Reinstall windows.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 12, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Reinstall windows.



It kinda stopped lagging in Diablo 2, I'm not experiencing it anymore, but lots of objects in Warcraft 3 is still causing problems, you sure it's windows?


----------



## Okedokey (May 12, 2012)

VpS_Serenity said:


> I...you sure it's windows?




No im not mate, because to be honest, you haven't really done anything we have suggested.  So until you post your specs with PC Wizard, and remove any other variables (e.g. Windows, drivers, Direct X etc), its looking very much like a CPU bottleneck to me.

*edit, my apologies, I have just seen your previous post.

Im looking into it now.


----------



## Okedokey (May 12, 2012)

Ok, Im now convinced its a CPU bottleneck.

The smaller the resolution the higher strain is put on the CPU, a fact many don't realise.

At 17" with a 570, your CPU simply cannot handle the texture calls.

As suggested several times before:

* Use a thumbdrive to enable ready boost (8GB drive would be ideal)
* Overclock CPU

Test with 3DMark06 as you make changes.

Or, reinstall windows.  You don't have any other options, so start systematically experimenting, starting with the operating system, fresh drivers, reinstall of game, patches, DirectX update and latest motherboard BIOS.

Then ensure you have the correct settings in the game.

Then test again.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (May 12, 2012)

Had a quick read through and saw you updated your graphic drivers. 

Did you reinstall over your old ones? Or completely remove them?

I personally use driver sweeper when doing mine but some people say its pointless. That said you should still at least uninstall rather than install the new ones over the top as it can cause problems.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 12, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> Ok, Im now convinced its a CPU bottleneck.
> 
> The smaller the resolution the higher strain is put on the CPU, a fact many don't realise.
> 
> ...



I have a 4gb USB if that can help at all?
Also i said i'm not experienced with overclocking, and asked about opinions on different CPU i considered buying to fix these issues.
And 3DMark i didn't get much out of, as i see it it just starts some movie and shows fps and then end. I don't see how that is supposed to help.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 12, 2012)

mikeb2817 said:


> Had a quick read through and saw you updated your graphic drivers.
> 
> Did you reinstall over your old ones? Or completely remove them?
> 
> I personally use driver sweeper when doing mine but some people say its pointless. That said you should still at least uninstall rather than install the new ones over the top as it can cause problems.



I usually reinstall over old ones. Can driver sweeper clean old drivers before installing new?


----------



## SuperDuperMe (May 12, 2012)

You have to uninstall using usual method, reboot into safe mode, use driver sweeper on only nvidia stuff, reboot. Then install new ones. This ensure every bit of the old drivers is gone stopping any overlap and potential problems.

Some people advise against it as it can cause problems using programmes like driver sweeper but its always worked for me so if you are going to try it do so at your own risk. Like i said i use this method, But a lot of people dont.


----------



## Okedokey (May 13, 2012)

I would reinstall windows and drivers, make sure everything is up to date (e.g. bios, chipset, windows, game patches, directx).  Then you can confirm your very low end CPU is the cause - as it is.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 14, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> I would reinstall windows and drivers, make sure everything is up to date (e.g. bios, chipset, windows, game patches, directx).  Then you can confirm your very low end CPU is the cause - as it is.



It'd take ages to re-install everything again


----------



## SuperDuperMe (May 14, 2012)

Its one of the things that comes with pc's im afraid. Did you try cleaning your old video drivers out and reinstalling with new ones?

Properly and not just over the top.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 14, 2012)

Not yet, was partying in the weekend, but i'll give it a shot


----------



## Okedokey (May 18, 2012)

May be, but how much more time are you going to spend with a stuffed computer without systematically approaching a fix?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 19, 2012)

bigfellla said:


> May be, but how much more time are you going to spend with a stuffed computer without systematically approaching a fix?



Until the problem is solved.


----------



## ayan (May 21, 2012)

You are right then. Warcraft 3 doesn't have a intricate unit collision system, that's why it usually works flawlessly. You really need to check your graphics card. Intstall a pc monitor gadget, like you usually have in windows 7. Here's mine 
http://i.imgur.com/VYiYo.png

If all these stats are normal while lagging, than the answer is clear. Your graphics card. Check temperature, fan, and reinstal drivers.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 21, 2012)

ayan said:


> You are right then. Warcraft 3 doesn't have a intricate unit collision system, that's why it usually works flawlessly. You really need to check your graphics card. Intstall a pc monitor gadget, like you usually have in windows 7. Here's mine
> http://i.imgur.com/VYiYo.png
> 
> If all these stats are normal while lagging, than the answer is clear. Your graphics card. Check temperature, fan, and reinstal drivers.



As far as i can see, my graphic card is better than yours, and by what you're saying it seems you don't lag at all, so i don't see what the graphic card has to do with it at this point.

Temp. doesn't ever go above 70 C, and when playing Warcraft 3 it stays <65 C, and as far as i know it should just stay below 105 C, which it does.


----------



## Okedokey (May 26, 2012)

You have your answer.  Upgrade your CPU.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 27, 2012)

ill ask again like i probably already did, which GPU can you recommend for my equipment?


----------



## Ramodkk (May 27, 2012)

Warcraft 3 runs buttery-smooth on the now extinct AMD Duron, an MX400 and 256MB of RAM. Your hardware is definitely not the problem.

I've had the lagging issue before, but only with A LOT of units on the screen, like A LOT.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 28, 2012)

ramodkk said:


> Warcraft 3 runs buttery-smooth on the now extinct AMD Duron, an MX400 and 256MB of RAM. Your hardware is definitely not the problem.
> 
> I've had the lagging issue before, but only with A LOT of units on the screen, like A LOT.



Yea... the question is how to solve it :S


----------



## Okedokey (May 28, 2012)

What a load of garbage.

Your CPU sux and is getting owned, end if story


----------



## linkin (May 28, 2012)

Yeah Athlons are not so good anymore.


----------



## Okedokey (May 29, 2012)

Without doing the following in order, you are wasting yours and our time:

Exit all programs (properly exit) and open task manager
Wait 5 minutes or so and report what has the highest CPU usage
then...

If all seems well and nothing is using your CPU during idle, then do reinstall.

else, 

Go here and check for viruses.

If you have viruses, rebuild your image (i.e reinstall).

Reinstall Windows and if that doesn't help, you know its your CPU (which it is).


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 29, 2012)

i don't know how many times i need to ask it, before you read my question instead of posting this stuff that wont get anywhere anyway. Should i write it with capital letters? link to the posts? well here it goes, once again, which GPU can you recommend for my equipment? Spare yourself for another "fix" this time, ty


----------



## claptonman (May 29, 2012)

VpS_Serenity said:


> i don't know how many times i need to ask it, before you read my question instead of posting this stuff that wont get anywhere anyway. Should i write it with capital letters? link to the posts? well here it goes, once again, which GPU can you recommend for my equipment? Spare yourself for another "fix" this time, ty



I would honestly not recommend a GPU different from a 570. Its one of the top ten GPUs right now. Going to a better GPU won't help because the limiting factor is your CPU, plain and simple. If you can upgrade to a phenom II or similar, that's what I recommend. But seeing as though you want to spend $300+, I'd recommend an i3 and intel board.


----------



## Okedokey (May 29, 2012)

As said above and several times (many) it's your CPU that's the problem not the GPU. Also said before, you're better off with a platform upgrade (eg i3 and mobo) rathere than jamming another slow amd chip in there. But since you're too lazy to actually try anything to test or isolate the issue, I give up. Like talking to a brick wall.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 31, 2012)

Yea it's like a brick wall, when the wall doesn't come with any specific recommendations as asked, and instead thinks aloud about the same thing over and over again.


----------



## claptonman (May 31, 2012)

The video cards that will be faster than a 570 are a 580, 670, 680, or AMD 7950 or 7970. Those are the only cards faster than a 570. I would not recommend spending the extra money on them since the card you have is fine.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (May 31, 2012)

I know, i don't understand why people would even think of that - lol


----------



## Okedokey (May 31, 2012)

VpS_Serenity said:


> Yea it's like a brick wall, when the wall doesn't come with any specific recommendations as asked, and instead thinks aloud about the same thing over and over again.



Yeah, no specific recommendations.  Are you serious?  





bigfellla said:


> You will get improvement by overclocking your cpu.
> 
> One thing you can try to do is to use the nvidia control panel 3D settings for the games you lag in to increase the number of pre-rendered frames.  This will put more of the workload on the GPU rather than the slower, less effective CPU.  Experiment with that.





bigfellla said:


> Learn how to properly overclock that CPU and motherboard and you will probably get a big boost.  You need to to it incrementally and slowly, monitoring temperatures with software and testing effectiveness with the benchmarks and games.
> 
> .....You could confirm this view by turning of post processing and turn down setttings to medium and see what your FPS does.





bigfellla said:


> ...not a lot you can do besides OC or platform upgrade.






bigfellla said:


> But the best way to test it is to ensure you have defrag your hard drive (to remove some of that lag), use readyboost where you don't have an SSD, and overclock your CPU, start at 3.0GHz and test from there.  Watch the temps.





bigfellla said:


> Reinstall windows.





bigfellla said:


> Without doing the following in order, you are wasting yours and our time:
> 
> Exit all programs (properly exit) and open task manager
> Wait 5 minutes or so and report what has the highest CPU usage
> ...



You just want the lazy fix approach that doesn't include the actual problem - your CPU.  If you don't take the systematic approach as asked, then as said, you're wasting people's time.

You have two options assuming your software is installed without corruption

Overclock your CPU.
Buy a new CPU.

Pretty simple.

________________________________________


claptonman said:


> I would not recommend spending the extra money on them since the card you have is fine.






VpS_Serenity said:


> I know, i don't understand why people would even think of that - lol



Why? Because you asked them too.



VpS_Serenity said:


> ill ask again like i probably already did, which GPU can you recommend for my equipment?



So finally, OP, if you want help, take the advice and do the troubleshooting.  Else, if you know whats wrong - fix it and stop wasting our time.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 1, 2012)

Wasting time, wasting time, you're still repeating, where are the recommendations or to cut it into pieces since you obviously didn't understand the question: Product recommendation? So drop all the quoting with all the recommendation of "lazy" fixes and understand what i'm asking.

Also, i didn't ask them about the graphic card, so why would they/you recommend a better at all? It's probably the LEAST problem of the equipment.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 1, 2012)

You seem to like quotes, so here's one for you in fact you think the "Product recommendation" is something i just made up or didn't ask about.



VpS_Serenity said:


> I just thought there might be some services or programs that could clear up some of the used speed or something to improve the performance.
> 
> Why do people talk so much about overclocking software when you recommend doing it through the BIOS?
> 
> ...



As far as i can see, all you said was that 2 of them weren't compatible, and thereafter reinstall windows. So instead of all this, lazyness you talk about, what about answering/recommending something to stop wasting your own time which is so precious?


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't recommend a new graphics card in actual fact I said it was your CPU all along I was simply trying to ensure that was definitely it.  Its called TROUBLESHOOTING.  And its a systematic approach so you can isolate exactly what the problem is.

You did ask about your graphics card (GPU) as shown in my previous post so pull your head in.



VpS_Serenity said:


> ill ask again like i probably already did, which GPU can you recommend for my equipment?




But to address your latest randomness:

The 2500K requires a 1155 intel socket, which you don't have.
The AM3 chip is not supported by your mobo.  http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?cc=us&dlc=en&docname=c01635734&lc=en&product=3887687#N92
And the Phenom is a waste of money when for an extra 100 you get something twice as powerful and future proofed, plus im doubtful that your current mobo can support the wattage.

As I have said 20 times before, either OC your current CPU, or buy a new platform.  \

That is, i3 2100, intel 1155 motherboard, DD3 RAM.

Pretty bloody simple.  I don't even know why i bother.  YOu're acting like a [insert word for knob here] when I was simply trying to help.  You're making it excrutiating because you don't do anything anyone asks you to do, for troubleshooting.  Then after all that you claim all you wanted was a CPU buying advice (when you actually said GPU after repeated comments about how its not the CPU).  

If you have made up your mind to get a new platform then state that, and state your budget.  Better yet, close this post, start a new one with something like $_400, want a new platform_.  Sheesh.

And for the record, all of the things I have suggested may actually help - including a fresh install and driver stack.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 1, 2012)

Pull my head in? I asked again because it obviously didn't get answered. No offence intended, but that'd be simple logic for a "re-post".


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 1, 2012)

Im asking you to pull your head in because you did actually ask for a new GPU, have ignored all advice, and have the audacity to insult those helping you.

You have your answer from EVERY angle now.  What do you want to do?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 1, 2012)

Simply respond. Why pull my head in for asking furthermore? Who told you those facts about ignoring advice? They're wrong. Benchmarking and drivers for example, not ignored, in fact i did already do it after you mentioned it, but maybe you didn't read i didn't see the point of the benchmarking? Oh well, don't bother responding to that now, it's the past, but get your facts right another time you accuse someone for ignoring >all< advice.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice try.  YOu said you ran 3dmark and it showed fps and now what.  Do you get what a benchmark is?  Have you reinstalled windows?  Updated direct X? Defraged your hdd?  If you have you haven't said so. 

What do you want to do VpS?  Keep troubleshooting or new system?  Lets kill this puppy now.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 1, 2012)

Lol, again, where are those facts coming from? I did run 3dmark, but you didn't help any further with it. You did get a respond to the re-install of windows, so you don't need to mention that either, and direct x is updated like always. Defragmented as well, both HDDs. Those two are standard for any user with just a slight knowledge of keeping the pc clean, it's like anti-virus, you could've asked that too in case you thought i barely knew what a pc is. Benchmarking i know what is, not because you've told me, because you didn't when i said i didn't know what is was for, so i sekt help somewhere else, where i actually got my questions answered and not bypassed onto another quotation/repeat. If i was moderator, sure i'd close the thread, you aren't anymore help. Also, why would i respond that i updated direct x or defragged when you actually replied after asking that you were certain it was the CPU?



> And 3DMark i didn't get much out of, as i see it it just starts some movie and shows fps and then end. I don't see how that is supposed to help.



So that was the conclusion of 3DMark, if you don't know what happened to the benchmarking. You "forgot" to reply anymore to that part of the topic.
"Nice try?" come on, lol.


----------



## Okedokey (Jun 1, 2012)

Fair call, but you need to improve your communication if you want help.  What do you want to do now?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 1, 2012)

What's wrong with the communication? You could just reply to the subject instead of repeating yourself onto new/older subjects instead of the present. Maybe you should read the posts carefully before suggesting things, as it leads to timewaste.
What I want to do? Leave since this has gotten ridiculous as well as off-topic.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyway, I know americans like happy endings, so why not just end this thread with manners and a conclusion which may or may not help other viewers who might experience same problem.

So, here it goes, I was thinking of this CPU:

AMD Phenom II X4 965 (about $133)

It seems to fit with my motherboard, so the question is if it'd perform well enough to play smoothly with lots of units as well. (to make an example, Diablo 3 act IV with 4 players on the first boss on max settings). Would it be a good choice to improve performance or would it still cause lag issues?
Opinions on the AMD Phenom II X4 965 compared to the current AMD Athlon II X4 630?


----------



## johnb35 (Jun 3, 2012)

Not sure what the issue is here.  I'm looking at the recommended requirements for diablo 3 and he surpasses them.


```
Intel® Core 2 Duo 2.4 GHz or AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 5600+ 2.8 GHz

2 GB RAM

NVIDIA® GeForce® 260 or ATI Radeon™ HD 4870 or better
```

So this could be a gpu issue as he's already running a quad core not a dual core.


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 3, 2012)

i did pass for recommended settings on canirunit.com but as soon as there are multiple mobs, as said before, like in Diablo 3 act IV first boss with 4 players, there are plenty of effects and as soon as it gets to many, it starts lagging.


----------



## SuperDuperMe (Jun 3, 2012)

@OP Have you actually done a proper reinstall of your graphics drivers rather than over the top of your old ones?


----------



## VpS_Serenity (Jun 3, 2012)

mikeb2817 said:


> @OP Have you actually done a proper reinstall of your graphics drivers rather than over the top of your old ones?



Yes, although the latest drivers from nvidia uninstall previous versions first, but yea, i did manually too.


----------

